# HGVC Points 2011



## poleary2000 (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know why I never thought about this, but it just hit me that I am not understanding the HGVC points deposit, rescue, etc.  

I have 7k 2011 points.  I have reserved 4800 points worth of rooms for next year.  So, I need to do something with the remaining 2200 points before the end of THIS year, right?  

For some reason, I just kept dismissing the fact the emails I had received from HGVC on banking points.  What are my options for the 2200 points I have left?

Thanks for understanding my stupidity!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Dec 13, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> I don't know why I never thought about this, but it just hit me that I am not understanding the HGVC points deposit, rescue, etc.
> 
> I have 7k 2011 points.  I have reserved 4800 points worth of rooms for next year.  So, I need to do something with the remaining 2200 points before the end of THIS year, right?
> 
> ...



If these are 2011 points, then you are OK, you do not have to do anything as you have almost 12 months to use them. If you are talking about 2010 points, then you have to either rescue them with HGVC or deposit with RCI, etc. Best thing is to call HGVC customer service and let them educate you.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 13, 2010)

With the points left in your "2011" alotment, you have several options:

Do nothing and if you still have a few at the end of 2011, you can:
(a) "rescue" them for use in 2012; or
(2) deposit 'em to RCI for use in 2012 or 2013.

If you'd prefer to get them off your plate now, b4 1/1/11, you can:
(a) "deposit" them in advance to your 2012 account; or
(2) deposit 'em to RCI for use in 2012 or 2013.

*Note:* "Deposited" points have a more robust list of uses than "rescued" points.
Deposited points can be deposited to RCI, even in the year to which deposited;
thus, is theoretically possible to extend their life for a total of three years.

Also b4 1/1/11, you _can_ convert some or all to HHonors...
If you need 'em for a HH-award (and you don't have better other use for 'em).
But its a notoriously poor exchange and they won't post until the first week in January.

-------------------
_IMHO_, you would be better served by depositing all of your 2011 points.
That way, there's only one fee and you can borrow 'em back for free if needed.

_Better Yet_, use up your annual alotment and live the remainder of your life on
borrowed points. That way, you won't have to worry about stale leftovers. Besides...
You can't take 'wm with you to the after-life.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 14, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> With the points left in your "2011" alotment, you have several options:
> 
> Do nothing. Sit on 'em and if at the end of 2011, you still have some, you can:
> (a) "rescue" them for use in 2012; or
> ...



I agree with Talent.  We have deposited all of our remaining 2011 points into 2012.


----------



## pacman (Dec 14, 2010)

I would recommend depositing your remaining 2011 point to 2012. Like others have said, it gives you complete flexibility with them in the future.

pacman


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 24, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> If you'd prefer to get them off your plate now, b4 1/1/11, you can:
> (a) "deposit" them in advance to your 2012 account; or
> (2) deposit 'em to RCI for use in 2012 or 2013.
> 
> -------------------



What does it mean to "deposit" 2011 points in to 2012? Does it cost money to "deposit" points into a future year? Also what is the difference between depositing and rescuing points?

I own EOY odd but would like to go to Hawaii in Jan or Feb 2012. What is the best way to do this?

-TJ


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 24, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> What does it mean to "deposit" 2011 points in to 2012? Does it cost money to "deposit" points into a future year? Also what is the difference between depositing and rescuing points?
> 
> I own EOY odd but would like to go to Hawaii in Jan or Feb 2012. What is the best way to do this?



B4 Midnight 12/31 this year, you can deposit your 2011 points to calendar year 2012, to be used for going to Hawaii (or any other HGVC purpose) in 2012,  even deposited to RCI, _just as if they were 2012 points_. You can do this for $69 online or $79 by phone.

Instead, if you wait, between 1/1/11and 12/31/11, you may rescue current-year points for _use_ in the following year. Rescued points may only be used in the year to which rescued for HGVC or RCI reservations. For 2011, the fee will be $69 online or $84 by phone.


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 25, 2010)

We've always been in a deficit mode, borrowing ahead from the upcoming year or years, but are in a similar situation where I have 2300 points left in 2011 points.  I figured either my son his and soon to be bride would use them and 2012 points to book honeymoon later in the year, or possibly in 2012. 

What I think I'm reading here is that IF I want to book a get away in 2012, and I go to book it in the 2011 calendar year, the 2011 points can't be used for a 2012 check-in?   Rather, the 2011 points must be used by the end of 2011 unless they are deposited into 2012 by the end of this year, yes???

We've not been in this position before and may not need to spend the extra $ for this, but it sounds like good insurance in the event these 2300 points aren't used in 2011.  Yes?


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> With the points left in your "2011" alotment, you have several options:
> 
> Do nothing and if you still have a few at the end of 2011, you can:
> (a) "rescue" them for use in 2012; or
> ...



Thanks for the advice.  It sounds like depositing 2011 HGVC points to my 2012 HGVC account before the end of 2010 (LOL...sorry I had to laugh) gives the most flexibility.  

Just so I am clear, if I take the 2200 points I have left in 2011, deposit them to 2012 before the end of 2010, I can still use these 2200 points + the other 7000 I have for 2012 in 2011 if I borrow into 2011.  Which...there is no penalty (or other fee other than normal) for.  Right?


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  It sounds like depositing 2011 HGVC points to my 2012 HGVC account before the end of 2010 (LOL...sorry I had to laugh) gives the most flexibility.
> 
> Just so I am clear, if I take the 2200 points I have left in 2011, deposit them to 2012 before the end of 2010, I can still use these 2200 points + the other 7000 I have for 2012 in 2011 if I borrow into 2011.  Which...there is no penalty (or other fee other than normal) for.  Right?



Ahh...but it costs $69 to deposit 2011 HGVC points into my 2012 HGVC account by the end of 2010.  However, this would most likely be a one time thing because I would be living off of borrowed points after that.  Right?

Although, we will probably (99% sure) book another trip next year that we will have to borrow points from 2012 anyways in order to get a whole week.  Thus, the $69 would probably just be a waste.  The downside is, I could have some issues if the 1% that we can't take another trip next year.  Of course, I could still rescue them.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Although, we will probably (99% sure) book another trip next year that we will have to borrow points from 2012 anyways in order to get a whole week.  Thus, the $69 would probably just be a waste.  The downside is, I could have some issues if the 1% that we can't take another trip next year.  Of course, I could still rescue them.



Eggsactly. If I expected to use the vast majority of my 2011 points for a 2011 booking, and have only a few left ovver, I would wait and do a rescue later for whatever unused points I had... if that is, it made sense to pay the fee.


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

How much is it to rescue?


----------



## frank808 (Dec 26, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> How much is it to rescue?



$84 if calling into hilton and $69 online.


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Rescuing, however, only allows you to use at an HGVC property?  Right?  Or can you still use via RCI?


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 26, 2010)

So I only have 200 *2011 *points left. Is there anything I can do with these?
Don't really think it is worth $69 to deposit them into my *2012* points. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 26, 2010)

Beginning in 2011... Rescued points can be used to book HGVC *or* RCI, but must be used b4 the end of the year to which they were rescued (2012), _or they will go poof at Midnight, New Year's Eve_.
----------------------
200 points is just short of 1 night in a studio or convertable to 5,000 HHonors points (which must be done b4 the start of the year).  As HH points, they're only about 20% of 1N at a Hampton Inn), but they never expire, so it'd might be worth spending $69 to save them, esp. if you have a specific need, such as a VIP HHonors award.


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks again.  Not sure why I can't get this through my thick head.  

So, the 2200 points I have left, if I do NOT deposit them but then end up not using them in 2011.  I would have to rescue them before the end of 2011 for use in 2012, but at that point they would need to be used in 2012 otherwise they are lost.  Because you can't rescue the points twice.  

But, I could deposit them now for use in 2012 and if I do need them in 2011, I can borrow from 2012.  Once the points are deposited into 2012, if for some reason I don't use them by the end of 2012 then can they be deposited again.  If not, can they be rescued?  

Ideally, I want to use these next year and be "ahead" on points as you described previously.  Just trying to understand my options.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 27, 2010)

Check out page 23 of the 2011 HGVC Manual for a complete explanation of point stretching.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 27, 2010)

poleary2000 said:


> Once the points are deposited into 2012, if for some reason I don't use them by the end of 2012 then can they be deposited again.  If not, can they be rescued?



Once you bank your points (deposit/rescue), you cannot deposit or rescue them again. Its a one+done deal. However, "deposited" points uniquely, can still be transferred into the RCI exchange program and used to make RCI bookings for up to two more years (2013+2014).

BTW, the only purpose for such a transfer would be to hold-over "deposited" points, as otherwise, RCI bookings draw directly from points on hand.


----------



## poleary2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

OK...depositing it is.  Thanks for the help.


----------

